# Problemas con fuente de tv led Samsung



## mmartins (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola muchachos, estoy arreglando una fuente de un televisor led Samsung, y me he encontrado con un componente que no logro saber qué es. En la serigrafía de la placa figura con el símbolo de un capacitor sin polaridad. El mismo es transparente como un diodo zener, pero en el lomo tiene 3 bandas de colores, dos más cercas y una más alejada. Una es negra, la segunda creo que es gris tirando a celeste oscuro y la más alejada es naranja. Cuando mido continuidad, no marca nada, y cuando lo pongo en un comprobador de componentes, me marca que no hay componente. ¿Alguien sabe que es?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 9, 2018)

Hola

Podría tratarse de un diodo varicap (por el símbolo y forma), aunque no me explico que haría un componente así en una fuente


----------



## mmartins (Jun 9, 2018)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Podría tratarse de un diodo varicap (por el símbolo y forma), aunque no me explico que haría un componente así en una fuente


Está en una bobina toroidal. Hay dos. 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 9, 2018

Otra consulta, tengo dos capacitores de 53uf 450v y cuando los pruebo en el chequeador de componentes me da 44uf y una esr de 1.1ohms, la cosa es que en la tabla de esr no aparece el valor 53uf, como puedo saber si está bien o no ?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2018)

Podría ser un diodo rectificador de bajo amperaje(100mA por ejemplo) o diodos zener, lo mejor conseguir el circuito de la mimsa.
A que aparato corresponde?
Marca y modelo


----------



## mmartins (Jun 9, 2018)

Es de una fuente de TV led Samsung, 
Esta es una foto de los detalles del tv

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 9, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Podría ser un diodo rectificador de bajo amperaje(100mA por ejemplo) o diodos zener, lo mejor conseguir el circuito de la mimsa.
> A que aparato corresponde?
> Marca y modelo


Si, estuve buscando el plano, pero no lo encontré, tal vez no supe hacer la busqueda


----------



## ni (Jun 9, 2018)

Parece un "surge absorber":

http://www.koaspeer.com/catimages/Products/SA/SA.pdf

Y si es el caso te debe marcar en un ohmetro abierto en ambos sentidos.


----------



## mmartins (Jun 9, 2018)

ni dijo:


> Parece un "surge absorber":
> 
> http://www.koaspeer.com/catimages/Products/SA/SA.pdf
> 
> Y si es el caso te debe marcar en un ohmetro abierto en ambos sentidos.


Si, correcto, lo pruebo en continuidad y me da abierto en ambos sentidos.


----------



## mmartins (Jun 13, 2018)

Tengo un medidor de ESR para capacitores, pero la tabla que es la que muestro en la figura, no esta el valor de capacidad que figura en el capacitor. Por lo tanto no se si esta bien o no la misma. En el capacitor figura un valor de 53uF y 63Volts. El medidor me da alrededor de 46uF y la ESR de 1.1Ohms. Pero como dije anteriormente la capacidad que esta en el capacitor, no esta en la tabla. ¿Sabe alguien como saber si el componente esta bien?


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 13, 2018)

Si estoy de acuerdo con ni, este componente se encarga de "absorver" altos voltajes presentes en ese punto en la fuente en particular, la descarga se manifiesta en forma de destello, similar al de un tubo de xenon


----------



## mmartins (Jun 13, 2018)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Si estoy de acuerdo con ni, este componente se encarga de "absorver" altos voltajes presentes en ese punto en la fuente en particular, la descarga se manifiesta en forma de destello, similar al de un tubo de xenon



Ah buenísimo, un componente nuevo que no sabia que existía! Gracias por la info!! Saludos!!


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 13, 2018)

parece ser un spark gap. al llegar a la tension de coduccion deriva la tensión a tierra , a modo de protección.


----------



## analogico (Jun 13, 2018)

mmartins dijo:


> Tengo un medidor de ESR para capacitores, pero la tabla que es la que muestro en la figura, no esta el valor de capacidad que figura en el capacitor. Por lo tanto no se si esta bien o no la misma. En el capacitor figura un valor de 53uF y 63Volts. El medidor me da alrededor de 46uF y la ESR de 1.1Ohms. Pero como dije anteriormente la capacidad que esta en el capacitor, no esta en la tabla. ¿Sabe alguien como saber si el componente esta bien?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 168028


los valores mas cercanos a eso es de color amarillo
y suponiendo el 10% de tolerancia *uF *creo  que ya esta al limite


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2018)

Si , cambia ese electrolítico


----------



## mmartins (Jun 14, 2018)

Estos son los capacitares en cuestión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2018)

En que parte de la fuente están ?


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 14, 2018)

creo que tiene mas sentido que sea un  spark gap que un varicap


----------



## capitanp (Jun 14, 2018)

es un descargador gaseoso!


----------



## mmartins (Jun 16, 2018)

carlosenati dijo:


> creo que tiene mas sentido que sea un  spark gap que un varicap laVer el archivo adjunto 168043


La verdad que son muy buenos, no sabia lo que era pero ustedes me ayudaron mucho con este componente. 
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## mmartins (Jun 16, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En que parte de la fuente están ?


 
Aquí van las fotos.


----------



## analogico (Jun 17, 2018)

están en el primario , asi que sus valores no son tan críticos

y son de 20% de tolerancia
http://www.rubycon.co.jp/en/catalog/e_pdfs/aluminum/e_kxw.pdf


----------



## mmartins (Jun 17, 2018)

analogico dijo:


> están en el primario , asi que sus valores no son tan críticos
> 
> y son de 20% de tolerancia
> http://www.rubycon.co.jp/en/catalog/e_pdfs/aluminum/e_kxw.pdf


Ah si, bueno. Gracias por la respuesta!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 17, 2018

Les voy a comentar, lo que me paso con la placa apenas empece a hacer mediciones.
Desarme el TV sacando la parte de chapa trasera y desconecte la main para ver si era falla de la misma, lo que hacia que la placa de la
fuente no funcionara, pero no paso nada. Luego desconecte la placa que controla los led, tampoco nada cambio, osea, yo analizaba o quería ver si
haciendo estas pruebas, el led de Standby encendía, por que eso fue lo que paso, el mismo dejo de encender un día que en mi casa hubo una baja de tensión y luego se corto la luz por varias horas.
Hechos estos pasos, saque la fuente, y empece a hacer mediciones, pero cometi el error de medir continuidad en el fusible que remarco en
la imagen (Fusible T2). Por que el error, por que no descargue los capacitores, por lo tanto al poner en los bornes las puntas del tester, este cerro el circuito y se produjo un fogonazo muy chiquito en la zona que esta marcada en rojo en la imagen. lo que no alcance a ver es si el que se quemo fue el integrado que se ve ahí.


Y por lo que veo, es que el fusible ese, creo que protejia esa zona. Y la verdad es que tengo varias dudas, alguien me podrían dar una ayudita, yo le marco en fotos las partes que no entiendo y si ustedes me dicen a que pertenece o que función cumple. A otra cosa, el capacitor de poliester marrón que se ve en la foto, lo saque e hice mediciones y me da abierto, osea el tester en modo de continuidad no marca nada, y el probador de componentes, me daba un valor de capacitancia, no me daba ESR o  Vloss.


----------



## mmartins (Jun 17, 2018)

Este es el datasheet del integrado ICE3BR1765J del cual comento arriba. 
https://www.infineon.com/dgdl/Infin...n.pdf?fileId=db3a30431a5c32f2011a7a6a5b73688b

En la siguiente imagen, lo que resalto, es una zona que hay un capacitor que esta a al orificio que toca la chapa del chasis.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2018)

Si viste un fogonazo en el integrado , cambialo y revisá componentes asociados


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 18, 2018)

Amigo, para encarar una reparación así, lo primero que debes hacer es medir voltajes, sobre todo el voltaje stand-by.

Lo que yo haría acá es que después de volver a colocar esos condensadores del primario, midas en primer lugar dos voltajes que son claves.

1) El voltaje que tendrás entre esas mismas patas de los condensadores grandes (el voltaje debería ser de 390v en caso que tenga un circuito PFC). Mide con cuidado, porque es el primario.

2) El voltaje stand-by el conector de salida (que se mide en referencia a la tierra fría o más claro el chassis del TV). En los TV Samsung, usualmente es de 5.3v.

Con eso vemos cómo seguir.


----------



## mmartins (Jun 18, 2018)

skynetronics dijo:


> Amigo, para encarar una reparación así, lo primero que debes hacer es medir voltajes, sobre todo el voltaje stand-by.
> 
> Lo que yo haría acá es que después de volver a colocar esos condensadores del primario, midas en primer lugar dos voltajes que son claves.
> 
> ...


Hola!  El voltaje en los capacitores, me da unos 300v, lo que no medi aún, es el voltaje de standby. Cuando hablas de tierra fría, un punto puede ser al lado de la ficha de 220v, que es donde se aloja el tornillo que agarra la placa al chasis del TV? En el cual yo marco en la foto que hay un capacitor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2018)

Chasis es el chapón metálico al cual va atornillado el cable amarillo y verde.

El valor de 300 V en esos capacitores es porque no te anda el PFC (Corrector de Factor de Potencia) sinó deberías tener unos 400 V , cómo ya te han dicho.

Cambiá el integrado chispeado , revisá el Mosfet que éste maneja y si tiene un capacitor cerámico de alta tensión en paralelo al transistor , cambialo también.

Aqui te dejo el manual que no tiene diagrama pero si los pasos de reparación y puntos de medición.

Elektrotanya for electronics experts

Saludos !


----------



## mrch (Jun 18, 2018)

Aqui tienes el digrama de la fuente que es el modelo BN44-00353A :

Elektrotanya for electronics experts

Como sugerencia para futuras busquedas de información te explico que la mayoria de marcas de tv solo podras encontrar el service manual de la fuente, de el resto de modulos como la mainboard o la T-Con no, el modelo de la fuente que en este caso es BN44-00353A


----------



## mmartins (Jun 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Chasis es el chapón metálico al cual va atornillado el cable amarillo y verde.
> 
> El valor de 300 V en esos capacitores es porque no te anda el PFC (Corrector de Factor de Potencia) sinó deberías tener unos 400 V , cómo ya te han dicho.
> 
> ...



Gracias!! Una duda que me generan esos capacitores es la siguiente, en su envoltorio, dicen que son capacitores de 250V, y como puede ser que me mida 300V y no exploten? o mas, que se midan los voltajes que ustedes dicen, si no están hechos para eso.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 18, 2018



mrch dijo:


> Aqui tienes el digrama de la fuente que es el modelo BN44-00353A :
> 
> Elektrotanya for electronics experts
> 
> Como sugerencia para futuras busquedas de información te explico que la mayoria de marcas de tv solo podras encontrar el service manual de la fuente, de el resto de modulos como la mainboard o la T-Con no, el modelo de la fuente que en este caso es BN44-00353A



Gracias, por el esquematico, ya lo había encontrado en google, pero gracias igual!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2018)

Los dos electrolíticos , esos finos y largos son de 53 uF x 450 V , o hablamos de otros ?


----------



## mmartins (Jun 19, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los dos electrolíticos , esos finos y largos son de 53 uF x 450 V , o hablamos de otros ?



Perdón, si tenés razón, me equivoqué ! 

Hice la medición de voltaje de Standby y me daba un valor ínfimo, "0,04 V". 
Les voy a mostrar donde hice la medición para ver si es lo correcto.



Dudas. ¿ Éste símbolo es el que pertenece a la tierra Caliente?



Y éste será el de tierra fria?



¿ P-GND es la tierra que esta conectada al chasis?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

Ahí en los 5,2 V del StandBy , debe haber un capacitor electrolítico de filtro , medí ahí


----------



## mmartins (Jun 19, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí en los 5,2 V del StandBy , debe haber un capacitor electrolítico de filtro , medí ahí



A este te referís?


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 19, 2018)

Esta es la tierra caliente (*P*ower-Ground). Los voltajes en referencia a la tierra caliente se miden en el negativo del condensador más grande,






 Esta es la tierra fría (*S*afe-Ground). Los voltajes se miden en referencia al chassis del televisor o las zonas donde fijas los tornillos cuando la fuente la instalas en el TV.

Como te dijo el amigo más arriba debes tener un condensador de filtro antes de que el voltaje llegue al conector de salida. Si mides el condensador no te podrás equivocar a menos que estés midiendo en la escala equivocada.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 19, 2018

Puedes medir CB854 o CB855, están en paralelo, así que da lo mismo cuál midas.


----------



## mmartins (Jun 19, 2018)

skynetronics dijo:


> Esta es la tierra caliente (*P*ower-Ground). Los voltajes en referencia a la tierra caliente se miden en el negativo del condensador más grande,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tenia en CC y en la escala de 20V


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 19, 2018)

¿Y en CC @ 20v, no te mide ningún voltaje en CB854?

Si es así, entonces como ya te dijo DOSMETROS debes dirigir tu atención en el integrado ICB801 que es un MOSFET con oscilador integrado. Ese IC se encarga de habilitar el voltaje stand-by de 5.3v. Sin este voltaje, no se puede hacer nada en un TV, así que esto es lo primero en lo que te debes centrar.

Cambia el integrado y revisa los componentes aledaños.


----------



## mmartins (Jun 21, 2018)

Hola Skynetronics!! Sabes que tome la medición en el punto que vos me dijiste, pero no me daba ningún valor. Ya desoldé el  
integrado y conseguí donde comprarlo, ahora estoy probando cada componente. Ya les contare como me va.


----------



## mmartins (Jun 23, 2018)

Hola Gente!! Les comento que medí los componentes que se encontraban cerca del ICE3BR1765J, tal como me dijeron, y encontré un zener SMD
el cual al medir continuidad me daba 000 para ambos lados, yo creo que esta en corto, ya que no marcaba valor alguno tampoco poniendo el multimetro en la posición para medir diodos. 



Ya lo saque y voy a reemplazarlo, y veré que pasa. 
Otra cosa, tengo una duda con la medición de este capacitor. 
En su cuerpo tiene impreso 47K 1KV, cuando hago la medición me da un valor de 60pF, para mi esta mal, sabiendo que 
tiene una tolerancia de mas menos 10%. Pero como no conozco este tipo de componente, no se si esta bien mi conclusión.


----------



## skynetronics (Jun 24, 2018)

¿Ese diodo zener te marca 000 para los dos lados *fuera de la placa*?

Respecto al condensador, no suelen ser muy críticos, ¿qué posición lleva en la placa? ¿es el condensador que va al lado del zener según el esquemático? 

Por lo general ante fallas de este tipo simplemente se revientan o sus terminales pueden marcar en corto. Si te genera dudas simplemente cámbialo por otro de las mismas características que tengas en alguna placa para reciclaje,


----------



## mmartins (Jun 24, 2018)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Ese diodo zener te marca 000 para los dos lados *fuera de la placa*?
> 
> Respecto al condensador, no suelen ser muy críticos, ¿qué posición lleva en la placa? ¿es el condensador que va al lado del zener según el esquemático?
> 
> Por lo general ante fallas de este tipo simplemente se revientan o sus terminales pueden marcar en corto. Si te genera dudas simplemente cámbialo por otro de las mismas características que tengas en alguna placa para reciclaje,



Si, fuera de la placa me marca eso el diodo zener.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2018)

Busca el valor del zener en el diagrama , o si puede leerse directamente mejor , así lo comprásy cambiás.

Ese capacitor por las dudas también cambialo , no por lo que mida sino porque suelen ponerse con pérdidas


----------



## mmartins (Jul 14, 2018)

Hola!! a todos !!! 
Les cuento que hice todo lo que ustedes me dijeron, revise los componentes que estaban cerca de la falla, cambie el circuito integrado ICE3BR1765J, el diodo zener que tenia el problema y que era SMD. Se me complicaba encontrarlo, entonces opte por usar uno normal de 18V y 1/2W que se muestra en la imagen.
El capacitor cerámico reemplazo a un SMD que se me rompió cuando lo saque, se ve que me pase de temperatura y uno de los contactos se me salio. Pero lo pude cambiar por el cerámico. También esta en la imagen.

Hice la prueba midiendo el voltaje de Standby y  JACKPOT los 5.2v aparecieron. 
Arme el televisor, y la luz de standby prendió, lo encendí y  apareció la típica imagen de que no hay señal. Así que, feliz, feliz por poder haber arreglado yo el televisor sin tener que pagarle a alguien. es una satisfacción muy grande. 
Le agradezco mucho a todos los que compartieron sus conocimientos conmigo y me fueron orientando en la reparación del artefacto en cuestión, lo tengo que resaltar con mayusculas. 
MUCHAS GRACIAS!!! y espero algún día poder traspasar mis conocimientos aprendidos a alguien que lo necesite... GRACIAS TOTALES!!


----------

